# DCS range



## lvasquez (Nov 11, 2002)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this. I am thinking of buying a DCS 5 burner range along with an over the range GE Profile Spacemaker microwave/convection oven. I have VERY limited space therefore I need to put the micro over the oven. It has a 300 cfm. Any thoughts? Thanks for your help.

lvasquez from NY

P.S. Any ideas on flooring? I was thinking about a wood floor.


----------



## fyfas (Jul 12, 2001)

Lots of previous discussion here on ranges, brands etc. which you might find interesting. I've just finished a remodel and bought Wolf but looked long and hard at DCS and would have been just as satisfied with a DCS I believe.

Further to your question, I would strongly discourage anything above such a powerful range other than the strongest ventilating hood. First off the ventilation of something like a "double" Vent-A-Hood is essential unless you like a smokey kitchen and, second, I cannot imagine any oven, much less a microwave surviving the heat up above this range.

Just an opinion and I will gladly defer to any kitchen design "professional" who would like to jump in.


----------



## lvasquez (Nov 11, 2002)

fyfas,

Thanks for your prompt reply. I have been told the same thing by my contractor. I am now looking at alternatives. Thanks for your help and good luck with your new kitchen.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

lVasquez
I just finished a kitchen remodel. Head back in the equipment, lets see? September and you will find a long thread addressing your question.
CMVnatural is a wealth of info!! He or she has actually tested a lot of this stuff. 

I feel the DCS is the best(are you considering the 5 burner?) I believe ti was CMV who told me to get the newest model for the BTU's were higher then the old.
I did not go with the DCS,personal choice, and I have a 36" vent-a-hood over mine with dual blowers. I'm pretty sure that 300CFM will not be adequate.
You are talking range and not cooktop right? Do you need more oven space or is it just the micro you need? I went with the micro in the bottom of one of my overhed cabinets. They are getting very small and slim. This one(can't remember make?) was an undercounter model that we hard wired into the wall.
Think the venting out long and hard, it's real important. You don't want you whole house with a film and such. If possible look into the roof mount fans, quiet!
Good luck
pan


----------



## alexr (Jun 3, 2002)

Just a quick note. I have no experience with the DCS home range, but I have had two commercial DCS Ranges ( 6 Burner, 2 Oven, Griddle/Broiler and a 10 Burner, 2 oven) as well as a 36" Charbroiler. I have had nothing but problems with all three pieces since day one! They are all less than 3 years old. They look like they are 20 years old! We take care of our equipment, but the DCS stuff is junk. It just falls apart. DCS as a company had no interest in replacing any of the equipment. They just sent someone to repair it until the warranty ran out, than I was out of luck. Not a good company in my opinion.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

No input on the stove, but go for the wood floor. I've had one for 20 years and love it: love the look, love the feel under foot. I got an oak strip floor because it was thin enough that I didn't have to rip out and replace subflooring, etc. If I were doing it now, I might check out the pergo, but the truth is I live in an old house and eschew adding anything that looks too sleek and perfect. I like the patina of life and imperfection: irregular wall surfaces, glass that is slumping with age. 

But get equipment that works and won't drive you crazy and good cabinets that wont look dated in 5-10 years. I put in cabinets that look as good now as then and the manufacturer will make additional ones, even matching the wood exactly. So now I only need to update appliances or add a few cabinets as I need them. (In my original renovation I only installed base cabinets and an antique hutch, covering the walls with photos, mirrors, pots, etc. ) That way you can avoid the hassle of a complete renovation when you need a few changes.


----------



## cmvnatural (Sep 29, 2002)

Alexr,

That's interesting to hear what you had to say about DCS. I've only bought residential stuff from them for clients, and so far, I've not heard one negative thing about them, other than being a bit harder to clean than the normal cheapo residential stuff. Their new sealed burner stuff is MUCH better than their older stuff (which they still private-label to GE Monogram and Jenn-Air).

I do know they make a "medium-duty" commercial range, and a "heavy duty" commercial range, so maybe the trick is to only buy the heavy duty stuff?

You should send your comments to Tom Caulfield, their VP of Marketing. I've found him to be receptive to customer comments/complaints in the past.

Thanks, CMVnatural


----------

